# Express fares



## RRrich (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals/vancouver-toronto

Dates up to June 3 now posted


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2012)

$742 for two people in a Sleeper! Not that much more expensive than a flight. Good deal if you ask me!


----------



## amtraknovi (Apr 22, 2012)

Just got back for this trip today, thanks to the express deal, I would encourage anyone one the fence to take the plunge, great trip. Although I would suggest if the money was there to definitely get the cabins over the berths if travelling with someone else


----------



## RRrich (Apr 22, 2012)

amtraknovi said:


> Although I would suggest if the money was there to definitely get the cabins over the berths if travelling with someone else


Why? Is it that much more room?


----------



## amtraknovi (Apr 23, 2012)

RRrich said:


> 1335149595[/url]' post='362692']
> 
> 
> amtraknovi said:
> ...


Yes. The berths are just two open chairs facing each other in the day and then two beds at night with a curtain separating you from the hallway. Just really a question of your budget and how much you value the privacy that a door provides.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 23, 2012)

Its not me its wifey and I KNOW which she would prefer :giggle:


----------



## zephyr17 (May 24, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> $742 for two people in a Sleeper! Not that much more expensive than a flight. Good deal if you ask me!


Unlike Amtrak, Via quotes sleeper fares per person for the whole fare. Not rail fares plus a flat rate accomodation. So the $515 is per person, $1030 plus a lot of VAT. Still a great deal.


----------

